# westmoreland



## swpa (Mar 15, 2013)

22 grays and 25 blacks this eve near ligonier, so up to around 150 for the season so far. they have been very spotty with the largest flush being about 10. did find a 7 inch tall black today that was 3.7 inches in diameter, so i registered my biggest single black morel in over 35 years of hunting. here, the ramps might be done with the warm weather but they were prolific as always...


----------

